# I am new to this forum and I need some help!



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

I bought a 1989 Nissan 240SX about 3 months ago and it was working fine. Now, it is making a weird knocking sound and I don't know exactly what it is. It is a possibility that it is a rod knocking or a valve, in either case it will cost me quite a bit of money to fix it. Does anyone know if there are any other possible problems that it could have? If so, could you please respond. Oh, I have never been on here before so I don't know what everyone knows, it has a KA24E motor.

Thanks for your help, 
Nismogirl


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

*knocking too*

i had the same problem of the knocking under the hood i was told that it was the age of the car 93 sentra se and there is nothing that i could do so i still drove it and to come to find out that it was the timing guides and tensionor(sp) for the chain but to make a long story short the car is sitting waiting on a new engine i hope that i can help you out a little bit 

later 
jonathan


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. See the thing is i eventually want to do an SR20 swap, but I currently can't afford it. I am really hoping that it is something more simpler than me needing a new engine now. If you find anything else out, let me know. Some other possible problems I've been told is that it could be a timing chain problem. Well thanks again for the reply.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

more than likely it's the infamous timing chain rattle. since you have the KA24E, you're just going to have to have the chain tensioner replaced. unless it's been running like that for a while and fucked up a lot of the head, valves, etc.


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for the reply, yea I have heard the possibilities of all the problems that it could be. I am not sure if it is the infamous timing chain problem though, because sometimes the knock doesn't go away, it does it until it is turned off, but then there are times that it doesn't do it at all. well thanks again and if you have any other ideas about what it could be, please inform me.
[email protected]


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

you say there are times when it's not making noise at all? 

have you located where the knocking/rattling is coming from? is it more of a knocking (like on wood) or more of a metal rattling? if it's a metal kind of rattling, coming from the head, i'm almost positive that it's your timing chain. 

if it's not, it may be your injectors. you may be running on bad injectors, and i've heard that the KA's injectors "knock" when they go bad. i've never had that happen to me nor have i seen it, so i'm not sure. i've just heard about it. 

if it's not coming from the engine bay at all, check if it's near your transmission hump (inside of your car). then it may be one of many heat shields just rattling (i.e. a flex pipe or something).


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for the reply, I will check on that and reply again. I appreciate the information.
Nismogirl


----------



## nismo_whiteboi (Feb 5, 2003)

im kinda new to this forum also...but i have heard some things cocenring cams....i have heard by swapping the 91 KA24DE cams into my 95 240 it should give me an extra 10hp..i was wondering if that is true....i really would apperceate the help


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

nismogirl you can also take a metal rod and place it on the value cover and place the other end of the metal rod in your ear to get a better idea where the sound is coming from


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

About the cams yes they will give you hp but i am not sure quite that much the 91 definately and the 92 maybe had the most agressive cams of all 240s


----------



## nismo_whiteboi (Feb 5, 2003)

thanks for the answer...im gunna try to find one of those years and see if i can get the cams....


----------



## nismo_whiteboi (Feb 5, 2003)

now i have another question.....on my 95 240 my valves r tapping real bad.....i have full oil but they still tap bad....especilly when it gets warmed up...i was wondering how i could fix it my self or fix it for a lot cheaper than nissan wants to charge me. nissan says they have to remove the head to fix it.. and that will be like 8 to 10 hours of labor....can anyone help me out here...i would greatly appreciate it


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

I would appreciate it if people didn't ask questions in my thread....Get your own....Well now my car is sounding even worse than before..nobody seems to know what the problem is either...any more ideas...please let me know...


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

Nismo girl I have the name of a web site is www.afterdark-tuning.com their the best on sr20 swaps and cheap and warantied good look and later


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

Also I think 1 of ur either rod or tierods are going out


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks Drifter-J for your help...I was talking to some people that are pretty familiar with working on Nissans and they seem to think it is a rod too..well...I am going to have them take a look at it..Thanks again


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

good luck sweetie i hope that it is not to much


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

babyjbrooks said:


> *good luck sweetie i hope that it is not to much *


Chuckles....I have a feeling that your car was ran without oil, or with low oil for a while. My sister did that and it had the same symptoms that you are discribing.. You have no choice but to drive the engine until it dies, and then be forced to replace it.


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

I can't say much to that...the guy that I bought it from was the original owner, and well.....I saw his maintenace records, he kept up on everything in the car...so I am not too certain it is the same situation as your sister's..Thanks though for your thoughts


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

hey everyone..it is a rod knocking...i found that out..now...i am looking for another ka24e to replace it with for the time being..if you know of any..could you please lemme know..thanks


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

damn that suck I just sold my last night


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

damn...well...if you know of any other ones lemme know


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I would say run a thicker oil for the time being, should quite it down. the lifters get really load when your low on oil also.

When you swap, are you going to get a clip or just an engine and tranny? if you only get the engine and tranny, then you will end up needing the power stearing pump, tank, and lines from a 91-94 240sx, and if you plan on using your AC, you may want to swap that stuff from a 91-93 as well, other wise you have to make a custom bracket to mont it.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

sorry to say it but the cheapest route is probably to save as much as you can as fast as you can and just run your current engine into the ground. you can find SR's for under 2 grand easily and the installation shouldn't run all that much more than an engine tear-down that would be required for whatever the problem is on the KA.
*to the "thread leeches" asking about cams
(1) start your own thread. its not like they cost anything.
(2) if your getting new cams anyway just get aftermarket ones like those from jim wolf technology.


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for your recommendations guys!


----------

